# Western Tornado Help



## Dieselplow82 (Dec 18, 2013)

I have a newer western tornado on its 3rd year and im getting the CP code which means chute not present. It comes on for about 2 sec then stops and code pops up. Cant figure it out and apparently neither can my dealer. Anyone have an idea?


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Is your shute loose. 
On my striker if I tie it forward too far it contacts the box and pulls it out a fraction, enough to trip the sensor.
If you bent it you can probably put a strap on it to hold it in or keep it from bouncing out of whack.


----------



## Dieselplow82 (Dec 18, 2013)

No nothings loose. On the tornado the chute hangs off a bar and then pins are inserted through holes on the sides to keep it place.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

But there is a magnet sensor there that needs to be closed right. That is what is telling you the chute is not present.


----------



## Dieselplow82 (Dec 18, 2013)

I have not seen any type of sensor back there. Just went through the electrical diagram for it and it shows nothing about a sensor.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

The polycaster and tornados use a ground loop through the connector for the spinner chute. There are 2 black wires spliced together that loop back to the spinner connector (see next post) - that splice corrodes and no longer completes the circuit


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

This is where it corrodes


----------



## Dieselplow82 (Dec 18, 2013)

I will definitely check that tomorrow and let you know. Thank you


----------



## KAI Grounds (Dec 20, 2017)

Having same issues, changed bearings on spinner at the beginning of the season due to being ceased up. Been religious of keeping them full of grease given the nasty environment and salts. we clean the salter after every storm. Ill check the wires, but anyone run across this after changing bearings? The spinner shaft was put back in plumb. A friend of mine told me that if your using the salter a lot, to plan on every 3 to 4 years throwing out the electric motor. The rheostat in the controller screws with the amperage, and it will take out the motor. Thoughts??


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

KAI Grounds said:


> Having same issues, changed bearings on spinner at the beginning of the season due to being ceased up. Been religious of keeping them full of grease given the nasty environment and salts. we clean the salter after every storm. Ill check the wires, but anyone run across this after changing bearings? The spinner shaft was put back in plumb. A friend of mine told me that if your using the salter a lot, to plan on every 3 to 4 years throwing out the electric motor. The rheostat in the controller screws with the amperage, and it will take out the motor. Thoughts??


The two back there for sure need to be greased religiously!

I also posted before I've had the motors catch or seize up a bit... But was able to break them loose and they continued to work... I keep a new one on the shelf though...


----------



## Chevylee80 (Oct 30, 2021)

Hi guys...new member here...don't be rough...hahaha...anyways, we have a Western tornado poly spreader ...brand new module, truck side batteries, 2 extra harnesses ( 2 truck side, 2 controller side) 2 controllers...but I get the 1 constant beep with nothing working in the back (conv and spinner)from both harnesses and controllers...what the heck am I missing??? Driving me nuts!!! Let me your thoughts 
Thanks, Johnny


----------

